# Fostex???



## jaguardoc504 (Mar 25, 2009)

I am looking for a good 5"-7" Full range driver. I want to do a single/dual speaker design in a simple bass reflex enclosure. Has anyone had any experience with Fostex? Specifically the 167E's???


----------



## dakar8 (Apr 23, 2008)

I have a pair of modified 167e's that I bought and built folded horns for. My geometry was a little off so they didnt shine as much as they could, but sounded really nice to me. I machined a set of aluminum phase plugs and the on-axis highs came through a lot more.


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

I built a set of t-lines a few years ago with those drivers and really liked them, but if your source isnt very good you wont like them. I built the cabinets from some plans by Robert brines. you can look him up on the net.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

jaguardoc504 said:


> I am looking for a good 5"-7" Full range driver. I want to do a single/dual speaker design in a simple bass reflex enclosure. Has anyone had any experience with Fostex? Specifically the 167E's???


167e has a great reputation, in my experience, every once in a while a company releases a product that is widely regarded as being much better then it should be.

167e falls into this ^ catagory.

ive had a pair for several years.

currently they live in 1 of my homemade boomboxes.(sounds great, runs all day on a motorcycle battery, gets loud)

nothing but pleasure to listen too.

buy em, try em, if you dont like em you can easily sell em for 85% of what you paid $140 pair?

= it will cost you $20 to see if you like em 

do it.


----------



## Fast1one (Apr 6, 2007)

Fostex makes quality drivers and I highly recommend them.

However, don't rely on the manufactures specifications to design an enclosure, as Fostex is well known to be off in this regard with many of their products. Variations between drivers are minimum. Head over to fullrangedriver.com or diyaudio.com and search for measured specifications.

You can also search for a proven design if you don't want to design your own.


----------



## Ga foo 88 (Dec 18, 2005)

The xx7 series of fostex should go into an mltl (bob brines' as mentioned) or a BVR nicely. Check out the frugal horn site and look at the spawns.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

I've experimented with the FE127's in the Frugal Horn cabinets from The Frugal-Horns Site -- High Performance, Low Cost DIY Horn Designs Great drivers. However, I REALLY enjoy my Mark Audio CHR-70's in the Lotus BVR enclosures I build. I'm even more excited about the Mark Audio Alpair 10 drivers as well. Those things have a huge advantage in cone area over the CHR70's and more Xmax too.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Pictures of both the applications I mentioned above...


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

ItalynStylion said:


> Pictures of both the applications I mentioned above...


sweet they are (your cabinets). I built the zigmahornet cabinets for my old theater rears and liked them as well


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

I've been experimenting with a ton of different designs. The Mark Audio drivers are proving to be some VERY nice toys


----------



## Fast1one (Apr 6, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> I've been experimenting with a ton of different designs. The Mark Audio drivers are proving to be some VERY nice toys


I am very exited about markaudio products. The quality appears to be astounding for the price. What is more surprising is how accurate the T/S parameters are response graphs are. Thats actually rare to find in a small niche manufacture these days. 

If only someone would buy my drivers (dayton RS100s)  I really want to try the Alpair 10s


----------

